# We smacked out yesterday!



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Had an awesome day at the jetties yesterday.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice haul! I have to admit though that no matter what method I've used to cook smacks I just cant develop a taste for them. lol.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

What leader and bait were you using? I never seem to consistently catch them on wire but can always on mono


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

beerdruid said:


> Nice haul! I have to admit though that no matter what method I've used to cook smacks I just cant develop a taste for them. lol.


Filet. Cut out all blood lines. Cut into strips. Baste in Chaloula sauce. Batter and fry. Tortillas, shredded cabbage, avocados, your favorite spicy cream sauce.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Holy Mackeral*

A feast - I dunno about the comment couldn't develop a taste for em - great fish, baked , grilled or fried --

mmmmmm fish tacos --

Used to slay em at the Pass on West End when the mullet rafted up in the fall - a 5" finger mullet, a treble, 6" titanuim wire , flip out, hold on rinse and repeat !!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Beerdruid, You have to be doing it wrong! Smacks are right up there with snapper if you cut the bloodline out and grill with olive oil and your favorite seasoning. Good eats for sure! BTW, try burning a 3/4 oz spoon with a short piece of black wire leader on the surface out there on the jetties. You won't regret it!


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Beerdruid, You have to be doing it wrong! Smacks are right up there with snapper if you cut the bloodline out and grill with olive oil and your favorite seasoning. Good eats for sure! BTW, try burning a 3/4 oz spoon with a short piece of black wire leader on the surface out there on the jetties. You won't regret it!


Yup, I keep it simple. Fillet, clean out bloodlines.... Batter and fry. So good. I've served it up without telling what it is and people were surprised to hear it was mackerel.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

nicely done Gabe!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

trackatrout said:


> Yup, I keep it simple. Fillet, clean out bloodlines.... Batter and fry. So good. I've served it up without telling what it is and people were surprised to hear it was mackerel.


This.

I've always heard they were **** too, but after reading about them in pluggers book I fried up some fresh ones, very good.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They are a bit oily but they eat good. They smoke very well too.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Beerdruid, You have to be doing it wrong!


 Its quite possible.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

beerdruid said:


> Its quite possible.


Try this, even Captain Dave approved.

Nice haul, OP!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1612978


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

they make great ceviche


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good fishing! I like them a lot, very tasty. That's the best haul I have seen of smacks.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sure I'll catch flack for this. 

My wife bought me a guided trip for Father's Day. We came back with a cooler full of spanish max, sand trout, specs, a couple of sheeps head and 3 triple tail. I cooked the triple tail and didn't think it was that good. There are plenty of other fish I find more flavorful. Here's a picture of triple tails.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Smack + shrimp + crab + onion + salt + black pepper + olive oil = best fish cake.

TrackATrout ---> TrackASmack now.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Might have to change your name to Smackdaddy! Hehehe


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Billygoat said:


> Might have to change your name to Smackdaddy! Hehehe


It has been a while since I've caught a decent trout...


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

beerdruid said:


> Nice haul! I have to admit though that no matter what method I've used to cook smacks I just cant develop a taste for them. lol.


Smoke them spanish macks, maple or pecan wood taste best......


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep. brine and smoked them slow, then put a honey glaze towards the end, very tasty.


----------

